# A New HGVC Issue, Coffee Makers



## Tamaradarann (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't know how all of you here at TUG feel about this but there is a change in the way Coffee Makers and Supplies are being handled at HGVC.  I got into this issue since I was in Miami South Beach in December, one of the test buildings, and in the Hokolani in Honolulu in early January, a second of the 3 test buildings with West 57th Street being the third.  In South Beach they are using Keurig and supply 1 nights supply of pods. They give you additional pods if you ask during this trial period.  At the Hokolani, they have a different brand which I nicer heard of, and also give you 1 nights supply of pods.  However, they charge you $8 for 8 additional pods if you want more.  At South Beach, where I am an owner, the owners are paying for everyone's coffee.  At the Hokolani the owners are only paying for the 1st nights, and someone is probably making some significant money from charging $8 for 8 pods.

This is just the beginning of a change in the way HGVC is handling this issue.  I was always very comfortable in getting my first nights coffee complimentary and then buying whatever coffee I wanted at any store after the first night.  I like my coffee stronger and more volume than these 1 cup Pods provide.  I  don't like spending more money than I have in the past for a short (smaller than I want) weak cup of coffee that I make in the apartment.  

I understand that after this trial period a decision will be made by HGVC and an HGVC standard on Coffee will be implemented in all resorts.  I don't know if your Associations will have any say in the implementation, however, if the South Beach Model is utilized, your Association will be told to budget for coffee in their budgets and we will all be paying for coffee through our maintenance in all the resorts we own for anyone staying at the resort. 

Well I will let all of you have your say on this one for awhile.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't mind if it is K cup pods and that would by easy to pack and bring.  On my K cup you can adjust the volume of water you use, so you could get a stronger not weaker cut of coffee. 

I found that bringing the right filters was always a hit or miss.  I either bring the wrong on, or not bring them at all. 

I don't have an issue purchasing extra coffee after using the first supply, but 1 cup it a little cheap, compared to a small pot or two that the packages of coffee used to make.


----------



## holdaer (Jan 8, 2015)

*1 vote for Hokulani coffee model*

FWIW, I don't have a problem with the Hokulani model.  1st day coffee should be complimentary.  Additional Pods for a fee, and I'm ok with it being higher than a what you could purchase at a store.  There is a price for convenience.

If I want more, I can either purchase thru the resort or go to the grocery store and buy a box.  Also, I like Keurig so I see a move to this type of coffee maker as a good one.


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 8, 2015)

I'd think this is a good thing and reduces wasted. NOT every one is a coffee drinker. As long as it is implemented uniformly at all resorts and savings are passed on to owners as lower MFs. If you drink more or want stronger coffee purchase.


----------



## nlehvac (Jan 8, 2015)

I wouldn't mind supplying the coffee, if they provide the coffee maker. I personally think Keurig should be outlawed along with the plastic shopping bags. All that waste going to the land fill cup by cup when someone KNOWS they're going to drink 4. 

I wanted to bring the thingy you can buy and fill with your own coffee to my cousin who had a Keurig years ago, but forgot. Turns out, she had one from Keurig. Only thing is we tried 3 different "grain sizes" of coffee and they all came through the screen into the coffee to one degree or another. Feh :annoyed:


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 8, 2015)

Call me cheap but I will not have anything to do with Keurig coffeemakers.  What they want for those little pods of coffee is IMHO outrageous.

George


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 8, 2015)

bogey21 said:


> Call me cheap but I will not have anything to do with Keurig coffeemakers.  What they want for those little pods of coffee is IMHO outrageous.
> 
> George



Call me a snob, but Keurig coffee always seems less fresh than using the traditional drip coffee pot.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 8, 2015)

Can you just ask for an old fashioned coffee maker?  
Will they still supply them if you ask?


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jan 9, 2015)

I think it should be only the first night that the HOA pays for. I'm with sandy, this would make life simpler we would just bring pods from home.

For those of you who are worried about being green with pods. Check out San Francisco bay coffee company on Amazon  their pods are made with recycled material and everything is biodegradable. Their coffee is also organic and fair trade and tastes pretty good. They are the only ones we use, when we use the pod cofee maker.

Ian


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 9, 2015)

We prefer to grind our own coffee. We've packed a grinder before.
So now, we'll just pack the coffee-maker. <sigh>
.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 9, 2015)

Why not buy an inexpensive coffee maker and see if somebody from housekeeping wants it when you leave. If they do, write a note saying you are giving it to them so they don't get in trouble for taking it.

Fern


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 9, 2015)

*Wow there are a lot of different opinions on Coffee*



Tamaradarann said:


> I don't know how all of you here at TUG feel about this but there is a change in the way Coffee Makers and Supplies are being handled at HGVC.  I got into this issue since I was in Miami South Beach in December, one of the test buildings, and in the Hokolani in Honolulu in early January, a second of the 3 test buildings with West 57th Street being the third.  In South Beach they are using Keurig and supply 1 nights supply of pods. They give you additional pods if you ask during this trial period.  At the Hokolani, they have a different brand which I nicer heard of, and also give you 1 nights supply of pods.  However, they charge you $8 for 8 additional pods if you want more.  At South Beach, where I am an owner, the owners are paying for everyone's coffee.  At the Hokolani the owners are only paying for the 1st nights, and someone is probably making some significant money from charging $8 for 8 pods.
> 
> This is just the beginning of a change in the way HGVC is handling this issue.  I was always very comfortable in getting my first nights coffee complimentary and then buying whatever coffee I wanted at any store after the first night.  I like my coffee stronger and more volume than these 1 cup Pods provide.  I  don't like spending more money than I have in the past for a short (smaller than I want) weak cup of coffee that I make in the apartment.
> 
> ...





From the comments I can see there are a lot of different opinions on coffee, however, HGVC will be deciding what direction all HGVC timeshares will go with this issue.  Some of you may have mentioned a preference which HGVC will adopt.  Others have mentioned a preference which HGVC will not adopt.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 9, 2015)

There are refillable pods available for most of the single-cup brewers so you can use your own coffee.  Once they figure out which machine they'll be using throughout all of the resorts you can do a web search or go through the coffeemaker's home page to buy your own that you can bring with you on every trip.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 9, 2015)

*Bringing your own Pot is a solution, but….*



SueDonJ said:


> There are refillable pods available for most of the single-cup brewers so you can use your own coffee.  Once they figure out which machine they'll be using throughout all of the resorts you can do a web search or go through the coffeemaker's home page to buy your own that you can bring with you on every trip.



Bringing your own pot is a solution, however, we are usually at maximum weight on baggage and space with luggage so that would be a concern.  Furthermore, timesharing should involve getting a fully supplied kitchen as we have at home.  Let me throw out this thought that may be HGVC solution:

HGVC will pick a single serve coffee maker, say Keurig, for all the timeshare resorts.  If you use the Keurig coffee maker the resort will provide the coffee complimentary for your entire stay. HGVC will have the Associations of each resort budget for the coffee in their budgets. Owners will pay for the coffee for the Keurig coffee maker in the maintenance.  If you want a standard traditional coffee maker they will provide one for your regular coffee that you purchase or bring with you.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 9, 2015)

Tamaradarann said:


> Bringing your own pot is a solution, however, we are usually at maximum weight on baggage and space with luggage so that would be a concern.  Furthermore, timesharing should involve getting a fully supplied kitchen as we have at home.  Let me throw out this thought that may be HGVC solution:
> 
> HGVC will pick a single serve coffee maker, say Keurig, for all the timeshare resorts.  If you use the Keurig coffee maker the resort will provide the coffee complimentary for your entire stay. HGVC will have the Associations of each resort budget for the coffee in their budgets. Owners will pay for the coffee for the Keurig coffee maker in the maintenance.  If you want a standard traditional coffee maker they will provide one for your regular coffee that you purchase or bring with you.



Re-usable "pod" not "pot."    The things are tiny and shouldn't cause any weight/space issues in your luggage; here's one example but you can find them for most any machines.

As far as the resort providing a week's supply of coffee (regardless of the machine,) why should the folks who don't drink coffee pay for it in their MF's for those who do?  Do you also want to pay for my week's supply of tea?  And Joe Schmoe's week's supply of orange juice?  Bottled water?  Maybe my opinion shouldn't count because I don't own HGVC but I'm sure glad that Marriott provides only a single serving of coffee and leaves the replenishing to those who want it.

Having a few of the traditional coffee makers on hand and available through Housekeeping isn't a bad idea, though, especially while the existing machines are still functioning.  Housekeeping can store them easily enough.


----------



## geekette (Jan 9, 2015)

I think the poster was talking about bringing a traditional coffee pot from home, she knows pods won't take much space/weight in a suitcase.




SueDonJ said:


> Re-usable "pod" not "pot."    The things are tiny and shouldn't cause any weight/space issues in your luggage; here's one example but you can find them for most any machines.
> 
> As far as the resort providing a week's supply of coffee (regardless of the machine,) why should the folks who don't drink coffee pay for it in their MF's for those who do?  Do you also want to pay for my week's supply of tea?  And Joe Schmoe's week's supply of orange juice?  Bottled water?  Maybe my opinion shouldn't count because I don't own HGVC but I'm sure glad that Marriott provides only a single serving of coffee and leaves the replenishing to those who want it.
> 
> Having a few of the traditional coffee makers on hand and available through Housekeeping isn't a bad idea, though, especially while the existing machines are still functioning.  Housekeeping can store them easily enough.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 9, 2015)

Hmm, I am not really a pod coffee fan. From an environmental perspective, I don't like the waste of the cartridges.  And probably more important.. i drink a lot of coffee in the morning and impatient... i much prefer to brew a whole pot so its available when i want it, not have to wait for the pod to brew a smaller cup than i want..  

But overall, its an annoyance, not a major issue..


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 9, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Hmm, I am not really a pod coffee fan. From an environmental perspective, I don't like the waste of the cartridges.  And probably more important.. i drink a lot of coffee in the morning and impatient... i much prefer to brew a whole pot so its available when i want it, not have to wait for the pod to brew a smaller cup than i want..
> 
> But overall, its an annoyance, not a major issue..


You can get reusable pods now. 
Just pack with yiur own coffee


----------



## PamMo (Jan 9, 2015)

I think it would be nice to have a uniform coffee maker at all the HGVC resorts. Owners could keep a stash of filters in their "timeshare kit" of staples. (Doesn't _everyone_ pack a small bag of necessities for timeshare vacations?  )  I gave up bringing coffee filters from home, because they were never the right size - I usually end up cutting/folding a paper towel to fit the filter basket. I guess that doesn't solve the problem for those of us who own at Hilton and other resorts, though. 

We're serious coffee drinkers and prefer rich dark roasts, so we aren't fans of most timeshare coffee anyway. One packet for a pot of coffee in the welcome basket is a nice amenity, but I don't see any need for HOA's to pay for a daily supply of coffee. I remember the Marriott in Marbella started us out with 3 or 4 K-cups, and we could buy more in the resort market. I prefer making my own coffee in this over the Keurig - http://www.rei.com/product/798277/g...515468360&msid=g6GfEANL_dc|pcrid|52774011400|  It weighs next to nothing, takes up little space, and I can brew a cup of coffee exactly the way I like it.


----------



## linsj (Jan 9, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> As far as the resort providing a week's supply of coffee (regardless of the machine,) why should the folks who don't drink coffee pay for it in their MF's for those who do?  Do you also want to pay for my week's supply of tea?  And Joe Schmoe's week's supply of orange juice?  Bottled water?  Maybe my opinion shouldn't count because I don't own HGVC but I'm sure glad that Marriott provides only a single serving of coffee and leaves the replenishing to those who want it.



I am an owner and not a coffee drinker. Currently, units have one regular and one decaf package of coffee. I don't know how many cups they make, but it's only enough for one morning unless you drink both kinds. Other timeshares do the same thing. So it seems reasonable that providing two-four pods is equivalent, although I'm guessing more expensive. People who drink coffee every day have to buy their own now. Why should that change with the new coffee makers?


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 9, 2015)

I hate the pods.

I've used that reusable pod and it's slightly better because you can use your own blend and it's less waste but it's messy and still just one cup at a time.We drink about for cops in the morning.dealing with pods is really annoying.


----------



## JM48 (Jan 9, 2015)

What size Keurig machines are they?

 I hope they aren't the single serve with no reservoir, 
because they are a real PIA. You have to fill them every time you want to make a cup of coffee. 

  DW likes the different flavors of coffee so we have a Keurig for her & a regular type coffee maker for me.

 I will have to call before we stay so we know which types of coffee to bring.

JM


----------



## USDave (Jan 9, 2015)

One coffee maker per unit. One night supplies 

Buy the rest yourself.

I don't go to Starbucks snd expect someone else to pay.


----------



## nlehvac (Jan 9, 2015)

bogey21 said:


> Call me cheap but I will not have anything to do with Keurig coffeemakers.  What they want for those little pods of coffee is IMHO outrageous.
> 
> George



Yeah .... there's that, too!

If there was no coffee supplied after day 1. what about tea bags? We never use those, but "pay" for them.


----------



## nlehvac (Jan 9, 2015)

"Re-usable "pod" not "pot."    The things are tiny and shouldn't cause any weight/space issues in your luggage; here's one example but you can find them for most any machines."

------Yup! THAT's the one that let 3 different grounds, from espresso type fine to the coarsest she had for perculators sift through into the coffee 

"As far as the resort providing a week's supply of coffee (regardless of the machine,) why should the folks who don't drink coffee pay for it in their MF's for those who do?  Do you also want to pay for my week's supply of tea?  And Joe Schmoe's week's supply of orange juice?  Bottled water? 

------I pretty much agree. If I'm not paying for my unused tea bags, I'm perfectly willing to supply my own coffee so tea drinkers don't pay for me, with the regular makers they now supply. No need to switch them all out for thousands of $$s.

   Where I work, for over 50 years they supplied all "liquids" for the many breakrooms around the departments. I always thought it was nuts, since there were many who did not partake and it was $$ that could have gone to support the [medical] research. You shoulda heard the screams from some of the folks when they quit doing it when when the financial crisis hit. Some really took advantage, too. One of our employees (we didn't know who) kept ordering some weird cream --- till we overheard him telling the vendor how his wife loved it :annoyed:


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 10, 2015)

*Standard Traditional Coffee Maker is my choice*

There have been many thoughts expressed here about the coffee makers as well as the resort providing or not providing the coffee pods, and the payment of the coffee pods.  However, while I started this thread I have nothing to do with the decision.  HGVC will be making the decision and I don't know when that will happen.   As I said earlier, I was always very comfortable in getting my first nights coffee complimentary and then buying whatever coffee I wanted at any store after the first night. I like my coffee stronger and more volume than these 1 cup Pods provide. I don't like spending more money than I have in the past for a short (smaller than I want) weak cup of coffee.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jan 10, 2015)

The whole idea of TS is family travel, fully equipped kitchens etc.

K cups...really?

I want to brew a pot, not individual cups of coffee, plain and simple!

replace computer with keurig


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 11, 2015)

while I am not a fan of K-Cups, i know many of friends and co-workers seem to love them.. so for some this might be considered a significant upgrade..


----------



## TTom (Jan 12, 2015)

We tend to brew coffee when travelling, but we usually do Keurig at home. While the Keurig is convenient, I hear what people are saying about the environment. We may be missing something, but the reusable pods NEVER made a decent cup of coffee, no matter what grind or blend we used or how much coffee we put in them. They seem to combine the mess of ground coffee without the taste to back it up.

That having been said, Club Regency supplies pretty much enough coffee filters to last a week making two pots a day. For the rest of our travels, I wish other resorst would do the same, since we have bought any number of boxes of coffee filters when we needed only a few.

I used to pack some of each type, but I have gotten out of the habit.

One thing I do NOT expect is for the resorts to supply coffee (or tea or OJ or water or...), even for the first night, although that would be a nice perk. I can see where that would become expensive over the long haul.

What's next? Bring your own toilet paper?

I guess Hilton can get a great price on machines (and, maybe even coffee) if they standardize across all the resorts, but I would not be a fan of this change.

Tom


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 12, 2015)

*Coffee filters for standard pots*



TTom said:


> We tend to brew coffee when travelling, but we usually do Keurig at home. While the Keurig is convenient, I hear what people are saying about the environment. We may be missing something, but the reusable pods NEVER made a decent cup of coffee, no matter what grind or blend we used or how much coffee we put in them. They seem to combine the mess of ground coffee without the taste to back it up.
> 
> That having been said, Club Regency supplies pretty much enough coffee filters to last a week making two pots a day. For the rest of our travels, I wish other resorst would do the same, since we have bought any number of boxes of coffee filters when we needed only a few.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 12, 2015)

Tamaradarann said:


> TTom said:
> 
> 
> > I also pack coffee filters for the standard coffee makers.  However, over the last few years we have had gold filters for the coffee maker in the Lagoon Tower when in Hawaii and paper filters provided by the resort for all the days that we stay in other timeshares.
> ...


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 12, 2015)

K cups can be purchased at Aldi's for about $.20 each.  Pretty cheap for a cup of good coffee brewed quickly.

And, why isn't everyone putting the used cups in the recycle bins?


----------



## TTom (Jan 12, 2015)

Not sure k-cups are recyclable unless you empty the coffee grounds. Are they? Do you know something I don't know? I certainly wouldn't mind recycling them.

What kind of k-cups can you get at Aldo's for $.20@? Don't know where (or if) there is an Aldo's in the NYC area, but that sounds like an outrageous price. We are happy under $1, at this point.

Tom


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 12, 2015)

TTom said:


> Not sure k-cups are recyclable unless you empty the coffee grounds. Are they? Do you know something I don't know? I certainly wouldn't mind recycling them.
> 
> What kind of k-cups can you get at Aldo's for $.20@? Don't know where (or if) there is an Aldo's in the NYC area, but that sounds like an outrageous price. We are happy under $1, at this point.
> 
> Tom



https://www.yellowmap.de/Partners/A...sionGuid=3c9ab947-5ad3-4214-af5d-d457ff64f075

https://www.aldi.us/en/services/store-locator/

Prices vary from location to location.  My daughter just bought a couple 12 packs for $2.39 each in the Cleveland area.

My daughter throws the cups in the recycle bin, with the grounds and some don't have residue in them.  I'll check today to see if the little triangle is on the cups or not and report back.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 12, 2015)

*K Cup Prices, Locations, and the HGVC Choice*



csxjohn said:


> https://www.yellowmap.de/Partners/A...sionGuid=3c9ab947-5ad3-4214-af5d-d457ff64f075
> 
> https://www.aldi.us/en/services/store-locator/
> 
> ...



$2.39 for 12 pack is certainly a good price.  The HGVC at the Hokolani was charging $8 for an 8 pack.  Putting aside my preference for a standard coffee pot with the guest providing there own coffee to make the desired volume and strength of coffee, which is the current standard.  Some of the concerns that I have are:  What coffee pot will HGVC select?  Will the pods for the selected coffee pot be readily available locally(walkable) for a good price in all cities that have resorts?  For Convenience, will the resorts sell the pods to guests at cost, rather than making what seems to be a high profit?  Will HGVC make the Associations put in their budget the cost of providing free pods to all guests?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 12, 2015)

My sister-in-law switched from a single-serve reservoir Keurig to this model which brews single cups or 4-cup carafes.  Would people like switching from a regular coffeemaker to a Keurig if this model is made available?  (I don't know if a re-usable pod is available yet in the larger carafe size.)


----------



## TTom (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks like it could be a winner, IF they come up with a viable "reusable" option for the pods (hopefully, work better than the k-cup version) and, from my perspective, when Starbucks gets their act together to produce carafe pods. 

This is a really nice option.

Best of all possible worlds (maybe, someone will build it) would be a machine which combined k-cups for singles and standard drip for people who like to brew pots. That would be pretty awesome.

Tom


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 21, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> ...
> My daughter throws the cups in the recycle bin, with the grounds and some don't have residue in them.  I'll check today to see if the little triangle is on the cups or not and report back.



So the recycle triangle on the boxes fooled me.  There are two, one with a diagonal line through it.

The box the cups come in are OK, the plastic cups are not.

This was the Aldi brand, I'm not sure about the others.  I suspect the impact of those thin cups isn't significant but for sure more so than one paper filter for 10 cups of coffee.


----------



## oneohana (Jan 21, 2015)

Sandy VDH said:


> I found that bringing the right filters was always a hit or miss.  I either bring the wrong on, or not bring them at all.



I just bring  the basket type. If it is a cone type, I flatten it and fold one end. Just have to make a smaller pot of coffee.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 21, 2015)

Filters: We never remember to bring 'em, and end up buying more.
Our pantry must have a 4 -6 bags of filters behind some other stuff.

I'm stuck on Jamaican Blue Mountain. I know it comes in K-cups.
But I'm a whole bean person and prefer doing the grinding myself.
.


----------



## TTom (Jan 21, 2015)

Hmmm...

Never seen Jamaican Blue Mountain in K-Cups, but we have been pretty much stuck on Starbucks recently. Have found Anniversary, Christmas and Guatemala Antigua very good. Used to do House Blend and Sumatra.

I tend to like their special blends (Casi Cielo, Thanksgiving). There are some other special blends that we haven't gotten to try, but...

We used to like Tully's Kona, even though it was only 10%, but that's long gone.

Tom


----------



## bdj604 (Jan 22, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> My sister-in-law switched from a single-serve reservoir Keurig to this model which brews single cups or 4-cup carafes.  Would people like switching from a regular coffeemaker to a Keurig if this model is made available?  (I don't know if a re-usable pod is available yet in the larger carafe size.)



If HGVC decides to go the Keurig route, I would strongly prefer the 4 cup maker. We usually get a two bedroom unit and have four people around the breakfast table and would prefer to make our usual 10 cup pot for breakfast rather than standing at the Keurig for individual cups to start and again for seconds. 

My preference is to stay with the regular coffee pots.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 22, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> Filters: We never remember to bring 'em, and end up buying more.



A quick call to Housekeeping for more filters has always been successful in my experience.


----------



## brp (Jan 28, 2015)

linsj said:


> I am an owner and not a coffee drinker. Currently, units have one regular and one decaf package of coffee. I don't know how many cups they make, but it's only enough for one morning unless you drink both kinds.



We just had that at Bay Club. One of each. I'm a coffee drinker, mrs. brp is not. A pot is too much, but the bag they supply lasts one day as I'll not drink the same brew the next day.

I called the front desk for more bags and they brought enough for the whole stay, no charge.

Cheers.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 19, 2015)

*Keurig 2.0 Locks Out All Other Pods*

_The Rogers Coffee Company (Lincoln, CA), coffee roasters who among other products, makes biodegradable single-serve coffee pods for use in the Keurig Green Mountain's single-serve coffee machines, is one of more than a dozen coffee-makers and other businesses suing Keurig over what they claim is Keurig's unfair trade efforts to shut out competing single-serve coffee rivals._

http://www.sfgate.com/news/science/...share-grows-so-does-environmental-6138298.php


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yep, the new "2.0" Keurig machines lock out any of the gold filters, aftermarket (Aldi) pods.  They have an optical reader on the filter basket they looks for the official Keurig logo around the rim of the pod. You can peel it off one of the pods and glue it to the filter basket to trick it, but it's a PITA.  I recommend investing in a portal coffee press, like the top rated Aerobie AeroPress.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 19, 2015)

Looks like the 'nice' people at Keurig Green Mountain Coffee are using all the technology they can to keep up the insane profitability of the Keurig brand. I'm sure they won't miss my contribution, but I'll spend my coffee money elsewhere.

Jim


----------



## shawng828 (Mar 23, 2015)

holdaer said:


> FWIW, I don't have a problem with the Hokulani model.  1st day coffee should be complimentary.  Additional Pods for a fee, and I'm ok with it being higher than a what you could purchase at a store.  There is a price for convenience.
> 
> If I want more, I can either purchase thru the resort or go to the grocery store and buy a box.  Also, I like Keurig so I see a move to this type of coffee maker as a good one.



We stayed at Hokulani in February - had a nice time overall. That being said, Hokulani went with the Tassimo line of pod brewers - couldn't find the pods at any of the stores I tried, though K-cups were everywhere. Annoying. We ended up using Starbucks Vista pouches by the end of our trip.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 24, 2015)

shawng828 said:


> We stayed at Hokulani in February - had a nice time overall. That being said, Hokulani went with the Tassimo line of pod brewers - couldn't find the pods at any of the stores I tried, though K-cups were everywhere. Annoying. We ended up using Starbucks Vista pouches by the end of our trip.



That could turn out to be an annoying twist... adding a different less popular pod style, makes it even harder to brew a few cups in the morning..


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm not a coffee drinker, but my wife is and that's why I opened this thread.  What's the maintenace on these Keurigs?  We have one and it's only my wife who uses it.  Since we've owned it, she's done the vinegar clense two or three times.  With these machines being used more often, are they being properly cleaned?  Maybe my wife goes overboard with the cleaning.  I'm not sure.  What's the maintenance on a regular coffee brewer?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 25, 2015)

MikeinSoCal said:


> I'm not a coffee drinker, but my wife is and that's why I opened this thread.  What's the maintenace on these Keurigs?  We have one and it's only my wife who uses it.  Since we've owned it, she's done the vinegar clense two or three times.  With these machines being used more often, are they being properly cleaned?  Maybe my wife goes overboard with the cleaning.  I'm not sure.  What's the maintenance on a regular coffee brewer?



The vinegar is used to remove mineral deposits from hard water, there are other products you can use as well.  The frequency required depends on how hard the tap water is..


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 16, 2015)

Anybody know if either Lagoon Tower or Kings Land have changed over to Pod coffee makers, or if they still have the good old drip makers?


----------



## PassionForTravel (Apr 16, 2015)

As of Saturday my room at Lagoon Tower had a drip coffee maker in it.

Ian


----------



## Emi (Apr 20, 2015)

Kingsland still on drip. Change under discussion.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 20, 2015)

HatTrick said:


> _The Rogers Coffee Company (Lincoln, CA), coffee roasters who among other products, makes biodegradable single-serve coffee pods for use in the Keurig Green Mountain's single-serve coffee machines, is one of more than a dozen coffee-makers and other businesses suing Keurig over what they claim is Keurig's unfair trade efforts to shut out competing single-serve coffee rivals._
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/news/science/...share-grows-so-does-environmental-6138298.php





rfc0001 said:


> Yep, the new "2.0" Keurig machines lock out any of the gold filters, aftermarket (Aldi) pods.  They have an optical reader on the filter basket they looks for the official Keurig logo around the rim of the pod. You can peel it off one of the pods and glue it to the filter basket to trick it, but it's a PITA.  I recommend investing in a portal coffee press, like the top rated Aerobie AeroPress.





Passepartout said:


> Looks like the 'nice' people at Keurig Green Mountain Coffee are using all the technology they can to keep up the insane profitability of the Keurig brand. I'm sure they won't miss my contribution, but I'll spend my coffee money elsewhere.
> 
> Jim



Not to drag up an old thread, but Rogers Coffee (San Francisco Bay on Amazon or at Rogers...) now has a Kuerig 2.0 compatible pod.  They are including a 'freedom clip' that just snaps on the K 2.0 to trick the unit into using any cup--these come in a large box of San Fran coffee.  Amazon has stickers (like stamps) that are for sale that will defeat the 2.0.  They are cheap, easy to use and disposable.  

Ez-cup/Ez-carafe/Ekocup  are all brands/models of re-usable (fill it yourself) filters that fit the 2.0 system.  The 'cup' models are for the single serve (and may fit older machines--check the listing) the 'carafe' model fits the 2.0 units and will brew 4 cups with the use of the k-carafe pitcher.

Some of these systems are 'gold-filters'  some are plastic (with tiny paper filters, easy to clean) and others are gold with optional paper.  Amazon and BB&B have them.  Easy to google.  I believe it is still necessary to use the freedom-clip or sticker when using any of the re-usable filters.  But, I think you can just put 1 sticker (or used compatible lid) on top of the cup and be good to go.

hope this helps.


----------

